# Question: Unisaw Motor Cover Source or Plans



## ib00269 (Oct 15, 2011)

Would like to find a motor cover for my '59 Unisaw. Willing to buy or make.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's a couple of them*

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...rackets&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## ib00269 (Oct 15, 2011)

Outstanding. Thank you. Tom


----------



## TheOldMan (Nov 4, 2011)

*I made one!*

I just completed fabricating one out of plywood + inside the cabinet dust slide and cut a dust collection hole in cabinet of my 1981. Let me finish, and I'll post some pictures. (if It works)


----------



## ib00269 (Oct 15, 2011)

I really look forward to the pictures. Thanks.


----------

